# If you were offer the chance to be a God, would you take it?



## Just Dont (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm playing Morrowind currently and, 



Spoiler



if you don't know there are living Gods called the Tribunal


, Dagoth Ur (the antagonist) is someone who offers you a chance at Godhood (more or less).

So I was thinking what my fellow kiwis would say if offered the chance to be immortal and have God like powers in exchange of your humanity.

I for one wouldn't accept it. The prospect of immortality is really tempting but you'll eventually become a lunatic and insane for living so much.


----------



## Moths (Apr 30, 2021)

It is tempting, but after a while it would be like playing a game with the cheat codes on

so it would eventually lead to me necking myself I guess


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Apr 30, 2021)

What kind of powers do I get? If you are omnipotent you could just make yourself immune to becoming insane.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 30, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> I'm playing Morrowind currently and,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Tribunal expansion really breaks enchanting with the shopkeep that has unlimited grand soul gems. I have fond memories of cheesing the system by buying grand soul gems, summoning a golden saint, killing said golden saint, and just selling the filled gem back for maximum profit.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm already a god. Of autism.


----------



## R00T (Apr 30, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> I'm playing Morrowind currently and,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G-d is G-d and I couldn't fulfill that role.  I'd be fine with immortality tho.  I'd make it my goal to travel the world, study, and record every culture.  

I'd want the fantasy immortality that prevents you from aging tho.  I'd hate to be a wrinkly old prune who can hardly move after the first 200 years.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 30, 2021)

R00T said:


> G-d is G-d and I couldn't fulfill that role.  I'd be fine with immortality tho.  I'd make it my goal to travel the world, study, and record every culture.
> 
> I'd want the fantasy immortality that prevents you from aging tho.  I'd hate to be a wrinkly old prune who can hardly move after the first 200 years.


It’d be god with little g, not big G, from what I understand.

I’d be ok with immortality so long as I didn’t age either. I’d probably just study most of the time (assuming I wasn’t omnipotent to begin with). I wouldn’t interfere in politics unless someone really ticked me off or if I had to step in. I wouldn’t pretend to be super benevolent but I wouldn’t be malevolent either. I wouldn’t mind helping out in crises but if I had unlimited time I would study everything, probably listen to lectures, observe people, especially the weird ones, and covertly prank assholes with sticks up their butts - since I’d be immortal I’d be ok with playing the long game so to speak. I also wouldn’t pretend to be a supreme moral being and I would avoid getting attached to mortals.


----------



## Ita Mori (Apr 30, 2021)

The idea of eternal life is scarier than eternal slumber.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 30, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> The idea of eternal life is scarier than eternal slumber.


Imagine living past the heat death of the universe and knowing that you have an eternity of nothing to look forward to...


----------



## Big Ruski (Apr 30, 2021)

It would be fun if I could be god for like a month or something. Oh the wars, cults, orgies, money, and racial cleansings that'd happen under my rule and I'll blame it all on Sleepy Joe at the end of it. UwU

Tbh I'd get pretty bored quickly though, sorry OP, I gotta embrace my humanity


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 30, 2021)

Lots of people in this thread somehow not okay with becoming as Gods. That's a damn shame.


----------



## Jabroni (Apr 30, 2021)

It all comes down to if immortality = invulnerability. Living forever sounds like a hell I don’t want to go through. On the other hand if I can just kill myself when I get bored I’d love to experience something like that


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 30, 2021)

As long as I don't have to interfere in the affairs of mortals and I can freely relinquish my powers, sure.
Having to take care of people and their issues all the time is pretty much the opposite of fun, and an eternity of boredom is worse than death.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 30, 2021)

Do I get omnipotence or do I become a god OF something. Either way yes but depending on which one changes what I do with my new godhood.

If it’s god OF something I want to be god of bugs.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes, I get to act out my darkest desires on babies.


----------



## Milkis (Apr 30, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> Yes, I get to act out my darkest desires on babies.


Like teaching them to read and going on hikes with one of those baby backpacks and then a butterfly lands on his nose?  I would be a god just to do that.

After that of course I would recreate the universe and tell Hitler the KV-1 and T-34 had entered mass production. I guess I'm not that ambitious.


----------



## Death Grip (Apr 30, 2021)

Fuck being a God or Goddess, I'd like to be an Aes-Sedai!!


----------



## EnemyStand (Apr 30, 2021)

If I don't have the power to create life, then no. Living past the end of the universe and being unable to rebuild it so I can watch all the retarded new humans I create is not my idea of a good eternity.


----------



## User names must be unique (Apr 30, 2021)

I took it last time it was offered.


----------



## Some JERK (Apr 30, 2021)

Depends on who's offering that power. If it were an Olgierd Von Everec/Gaunter O'Dimm type situation then fuck no.

If it came from a benevolent source with some kind of responsibility or functional role/conditions attached with a clear spelling out of the downsides, then I'd be more likely to trust it and say fuck yes.


----------



## Just Dont (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm playing Morrowind currently and, 



Spoiler



if you don't know there are living Gods called the Tribunal


, Dagoth Ur (the antagonist) is someone who offers you a chance at Godhood (more or less).

So I was thinking what my fellow kiwis would say if offered the chance to be immortal and have God like powers in exchange of your humanity.

I for one wouldn't accept it. The prospect of immortality is really tempting but you'll eventually become a lunatic and insane for living so much.


----------



## No Exit (Apr 30, 2021)

I would. I'd like to see the real big picture and the truths and lies I believe in a larger context. Try and fix the world how I think it needs to be fixed, maybe take a trip into space when I inevitably FUBAR the planet.
I would also probably pass my powers on to some other schmuck after a few million years, since I imagine immortality gets boring after everything becomes same-y.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 30, 2021)

*I AM THE GOD OF HELLFIRE*


----------



## SiccDicc (Apr 30, 2021)

I already played this game. No one survived.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Apr 30, 2021)

Since that probably comes with eternal life, I'd say no. It makes absolute sense to me that even if a person somehow gained immortality the human mind is simply not equipped for it. You would indeed go comatose or insane after some kind of ego death from sheer never-ending existence. I imagine it would seem like hell to some.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes.

Why is this even a question? You're a god? Do whatever the fuck you want.  Universe dies? Make a new fucking universe.  Fuck with people forever.  What are they going to do? Kill you?


----------



## I am vomit (Apr 30, 2021)

Who wouldn't want to be god?


----------



## Rupert Bear (Apr 30, 2021)

Yeah. Even if i can't be the ultimate god controlling all of the universe. Just being a god with a bunch of big powers and followers from earth (or elsewhere if possible) would be nice


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 30, 2021)

EggNazi said:


> Who wouldn't want to be god?


Anyone that has ever worked in customer service.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 30, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Anyone that has ever worked in customer service.


Why would that stop you? Sure as fuck wouldn't stop me.  Exact opposite, really.


----------



## Mary the Goldsmith (May 1, 2021)

Depends on what powers do I get, but if I where god I would endlessly mess up with people, first I'd become the god emperor of mankind and unite the earth under my rule and then launch a holy crusade against the filthy aliens, if it turns out we are indeed alone in the universe I'll just make some alien species for my armies to fight against and after a glorious battle I'll just restart the universe and this time have dinosaurs live alongside humans just to see what happens, on the next cycle I would choose one random person give them Superman-like powers and tell them I am god and you have X amount of time to teach humanity to be good or else I'll destroy everything, and just see what he does, I'd probably create super villains or something too

tl:dr yes, and I would make all my retarded ideas come true


----------



## stares at error messages (May 3, 2021)

The only God that exits is named Elohim and he made niggers from the angles who fault against him in the name of Xenu.

Also Italians and the Lizard people who run the United States are also followers of Xenu and that's why they too are niggers. 

When I die I get to be god of my own planet. Each planet has it's own god. Elohim is Earth's god.

_When I say nigger it's a religious expression and therefore federally protected speech._


----------



## Ripple (May 4, 2021)

There can only be one. To Him I kneel.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Jun 21, 2021)

I for one like the idea of transcending to a higher being/plane of existence (2001 a space odyssey or Childhood’s End for scifi examples), so that’s a hard yes for me.  I am a bit concerned on who is offering the power (the above Morrowind example feels like a trap — how can you ensure you aren’t put into a “I have no mouth and I must scream” situation with your immortal “god powers”?)


----------



## Finder (Jun 21, 2021)

The only right answer is yes.

TLDR; Riker should have remained part of the Q.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jun 21, 2021)

Oh yes. I'd take up being cruel to animals, but only as a hobby.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jun 21, 2021)

Yes.  I'd surround myself with big tiddy goth chicks for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Valhalla (Jun 21, 2021)

Yes, I would.


----------



## Monkey_Fellow (Jun 25, 2021)

YES.


----------



## Pruto (Jun 25, 2021)

What people don't realize is that you couldn't be yourself anymore, just omniscience would make you trascend your animalistic, shitty individuality and personality, you would cease being the piece of shit you are and trascend into a being beyond our human imagination, essentially killing yourself and your humanity.

It would be more of a lovecraftian horror than a power fantasy.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 25, 2021)

Pruto said:


> What people don't realize is that you couldn't be yourself anymore, just omniscience would make you trascend your animalistic, shitty individuality and personality, you would cease being the piece of shit you are and trascend into a being beyond our human imagination, essentially killing yourself and your humanity.
> 
> It would be more of a lovecraftian horror than a power fantasy.


Or it could be really awesome.  I like awesome.


----------



## Just Dont (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm playing Morrowind currently and, 



Spoiler



if you don't know there are living Gods called the Tribunal


, Dagoth Ur (the antagonist) is someone who offers you a chance at Godhood (more or less).

So I was thinking what my fellow kiwis would say if offered the chance to be immortal and have God like powers in exchange of your humanity.

I for one wouldn't accept it. The prospect of immortality is really tempting but you'll eventually become a lunatic and insane for living so much.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Jun 25, 2021)

Soultrap + enhance some attribute spell, then point at feet is just as good as Godhood.

I don't remember the details but if you're not running around at maximum Speed and Strength stat with everyone trying to kill you then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 25, 2021)

Coffee Shits said:


> Soultrap + enhance some attribute spell, then point at feet is just as good as Godhood.
> 
> I don't remember the details but if you're not running around at maximum Speed and Strength stat with everyone trying to kill you then you're doing it wrong.


remember to play Yakety Sax the whole time


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 26, 2021)

Would be tempting but to me, Immortality is worse than death. I'd take being in Heaven over being a God. I think being a God is something only God could handle and nail perfectly.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Nov 26, 2021)

I'd would want  to become an Goddess without no immortality. The only way I can die is by killing myself.


----------



## Faket0Fake (Nov 26, 2021)

Being a God makes you the loneliest person in the universe and no matter what you do you can never make everyone happy. If anything Serial Experiments Lain taught me that being God would suck.


----------

